# When a Passion for Videogames Helps Land That Job (WSJ)



## JohnG (Mar 7, 2019)

https://www.wsj.com/articles/when-a...ob-11551888001?mod=searchresults&page=1&pos=1

By 
Sarah E. Needleman
March 6, 2019 11:00 a.m. ET

Work history, check. Education, check. Videogame experience ... check?

Employers across a range of industries are embracing résumés that include backgrounds in making or playing videogames, concluding the digital pastime can help employees with online collaboration, problem solving and other critical workplace skills.

[article continues]


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Mar 7, 2019)

I can see that to some degree. Obviously they're talking about the high-functioning, super-organised, teamwork video game thing - not so much the basement dwelling, wasting away, screaming in rage at your computer screen thing.

I know a guy who's head of marketing in a really big gambling company. Total workaholic. He used to play World Of Warcraft in one of the most significant and successful guilds at the time - however that is measured. He's still kind of the same way - high energy, highly organized, highly invested, leads a huge team, resolute. Just in a different field now.


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 8, 2019)

Can’t read the article because I don’t subscribe to WSJ, but my first thought was “what a load of crap.” 

I’m often wrong (shrug).


----------



## JohnG (Mar 8, 2019)

NYC Composer said:


> Can’t read the article because I don’t subscribe to WSJ, but my first thought was “what a load of crap.”
> 
> I’m often wrong (shrug).



If you don't subscribe to the WSJ, you will go to Hell.

Unless maybe I have that backwards.


----------



## WaveRider (Mar 19, 2019)

Finally, all those years of sitting on my ass being a useless member of society has paid off!


----------



## kevthurman (Mar 19, 2019)

You simply can't be a top-tier performer in e-sports or in a highly performing guild in an mmo or something without the kind of work ethic that employers want. Becoming a really great player is just like becoming a great musician, or a great anything. Practice, study, patience. It's only common sense that as younger generations move up the rank they're going to realize that.


----------



## mscp (Mar 22, 2019)

How should one dress for those interviews? I wonder...


----------



## Fredeke (Apr 14, 2019)

Phil81 said:


> How should one dress for those interviews? I wonder...


Full-on cosplay, I would assume.


----------

